# First De Buyer Pan



## erickso1 (Oct 29, 2014)

I mentioned it in passing to a relative prior to my birthday. This showed up on my doorstep for my birthday. I'm excited to use it, but damn, need to break out the weights to handle this one.  

In all seriousness, looking forward to trying some new things out on this bad boy. 

(my Forge is for scale)


----------



## brianh (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats! Love mine.


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 29, 2014)

It must be heavy if it comes with a helper handle. Maybe we can rig a little block and tackle above your stove. :scratchhead:


----------



## larrybard (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations. You planning to season it with flaxseed oil?


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 29, 2014)

larrybard said:


> Congratulations. You planning to season it with flaxseed oil?



This is 100% the way to go. Haven't seen anything compare to it.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 29, 2014)

The first review on this item has a pretty detailed description of how to season it. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00462QP1G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Any comments from those with more experience? (I have the pan but haven't seasoned it yet.)


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 29, 2014)

This is my standard now. 

[video=youtube_share;xoIO8YOpyN4]http://youtu.be/xoIO8YOpyN4[/video]

Amazing result on my pans.


----------



## daveb (Oct 30, 2014)

What Danny said.


----------



## slash (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice... i have to get me one of those. so do you think a carbon pan cooks better than a cast iron pan ?


----------



## Namaxy (Oct 30, 2014)

There is this thread:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/18828-Cast-Iron-Seasoning-Cottonseed-Oil



slash said:


> Nice... i have to get me one of those. so do you think a carbon pan cooks better than a cast iron pan ?



I would answer no - just different. Carbon is very responsive to temp adjustments. On the other hand, cast iron holds heat (more thermal inertia).


----------



## erickso1 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have both (now). I have a 8:10:14 cast iron and a 14 de buyer. I haven't had a chance to use the dr buyer, but I'd guess it would be used for different things.


----------



## slash (Oct 31, 2014)

So out of carbon and cast iron which one do you guys think is best for steaks ?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 31, 2014)

Slash, The Debuyer will do everything better than standard cast iron. As Neil said, you'll get much better heat control, carbon steel also releases heat much faster than cast so your foods will cook/brown faster. The carbon steel will also heat up faster than cast. Cast is nice if your browning a large roast that you don't need fast or high heat but slower, consistent heat. A proper CS pan will also become virtually non-stick in only a few cooks. Danny is spot on on how to season them. the shape of Debyuers also facilitates moisture evaporation.


----------



## apathetic (Oct 31, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Slash, The Debuyer will do everything better than standard cast iron. As Neil said, you'll get much better heat control, carbon steel also releases heat much faster than cast so your foods will cook/brown faster. The carbon steel will also heat up faster than cast. Cast is nice if your browning a large roast that you don't need fast or high heat but slower, consistent heat. A proper CS pan will also become virtually non-stick in only a few cooks. Danny is spot on on how to season them. the shape of Debyuers also facilitates moisture evaporation.



What do you call standard cast iron?
I have both debuyer and seasoned cast iron, and I am still discovering which ones behave better for what. So far, I can't see a clear winner.


----------



## slash (Oct 31, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Slash, The Debuyer will do everything better than standard cast iron. As Neil said, you'll get much better heat control, carbon steel also releases heat much faster than cast so your foods will cook/brown faster. The carbon steel will also heat up faster than cast. Cast is nice if your browning a large roast that you don't need fast or high heat but slower, consistent heat. A proper CS pan will also become virtually non-stick in only a few cooks. Danny is spot on on how to season them. the shape of Debyuers also facilitates moisture evaporation.



O.k cheers Mucho it makes sense... anyone else gonna back up what mucho & Neil are saying?


----------



## Talim (Oct 31, 2014)

You know MB is always spot on. They're also lighter compared to a cast iron so they're easier to move around.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 31, 2014)

i think heavy cast iron trumps the carbon pans in Searing..and making cornbread


----------



## chinacats (Nov 1, 2014)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i think heavy cast iron trumps the carbon pans in Searing..and making cornbread



Agreed about the cornbread, but I wasn't aware that it was known west of the Mississippi.

:justkidding:


----------



## WingKKF (Nov 1, 2014)

Technically cast iron is just carbon steel with a higher percentage of carbon in it, making it harder but more brittle. There should be no practical difference in the performance of the two materials as used in a pan except for the shape and amount of steel used. If a carbon steel pan is as heavy as a cast iron pan, steak searing performance would be pretty much the same. Modern cast iron pans aren't polished smooth like old Griswolds and retain the roughness from the sand cast and this makes it a little less performant in food release.


----------



## slash (Nov 1, 2014)

Can you use them both on electric and gas?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 1, 2014)

There is a discernible difference between the cooking characteristics of different materials. Some my think hey it's made of steel it's all the same but others know this really isn't really true. 

For example Carbon steel cooks fast, hot, and evenly. It also releases heat faster than cast iron and or ceramic. Cast iron releases heat diffusely and not very evenly. That's one of the reason cast iron is so thick. 

CI is wonderful for making corn bread.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 1, 2014)

chinacats said:


> Agreed about the cornbread, but I wasn't aware that it was known west of the Mississippi.
> 
> :justkidding:



hahahha..first time this old lady (Mrs Thompson) plopped a big crusty, black as coal cast iron pan, onto the counter, with golden cornbread..steamy and smelling like fresh corn..i think i was eight years old. i was hooked..and that is the way i did it as an adult.
wish i learned her recipe..but i was so young and didnt even understand fire..hahahh

Chinacats..you cracked me up. this lady was from Midland texas. i think.

same lady taught me how to eat a raw oyster.


----------



## dimag333 (Jan 15, 2015)

I actually use my grill cast iron pan for corn bread, then flip it over, the grill lines can give a nice crust if you like that


----------



## zw359 (Jan 15, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> This is my standard now.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;xoIO8YOpyN4]http://youtu.be/xoIO8YOpyN4[/video]
> 
> ...



Amazing seasoning. !How do you manage not to scratch it? One complain is the center of my pan bottom is slightly higher and oil goes to the edge.


----------



## akirapuff (Jan 16, 2015)

yes all my all clad pans have higher centers as well. Why is that?


----------



## Talim (Jan 16, 2015)

akirapuff said:


> yes all my all clad pans have higher centers as well. Why is that?



Thermal expansion. Basically, the bottom center heats up faster than the top surface and outer parameter of the pan. Since it's heating up faster it is expanding at faster rate than the rest of the pan and so it deforms upward. It usually happens on thinner pans though so I'm not sure why your all-clad would do that.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 16, 2015)

I returned an All Clad 4 Quart D5 sauce pot after the bottom warped, I might have heated the pan too hot. Nothing against Allclad. William Sonoma took it back no problem, swapped it out for the Keller Rondeau and went for a 4.5 Viking sauce pot instead. Thanks Edipis for the hook!


----------



## akirapuff (Jan 16, 2015)

Talim said:


> Thermal expansion. Basically, the bottom center heats up faster than the top surface and outer parameter of the pan. Since it's heating up faster it is expanding at faster rate than the rest of the pan and so it deforms upward. It usually happens on thinner pans though so I'm not sure why your all-clad would do that.



Ahh i see. I think its very minimal. When I apply thin coat of oil heating it up, oil goes to the sides.


----------



## daveb (Jan 16, 2015)

I want a TK Rondeau. No need for one, just pegs my coolmeter.


----------

